# Slowing fetal heart rate in third trimester



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

For the last few weeks my baby's heart rate has slowed from 145-160 to 125-130. I am wondering if this should be a concern or what the reason may be. I have good fetal movement just to note. However I have pain around my incision site that feels like a burning, tearing sensation that is being monitored.

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## jessma (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know if this helps, but my babe started really really high, and now at 29 weeks he is down to 147. My OB said that it was fine - I also have movement, etc. Still, it does seem weird that it would slow down so much. But think of a hummingbird - they have some of the fastest heartrates in the animal kingdom - because they are so small and fast.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

That range in completely normal. I believe that anything above 120 is normal especially at this point in your pregnancy.


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm experiencing the same thing. Fetal HR was 160+ up until about a month or so ago when it dropped to 140 and has consistently stayed there. I figured it was still within range, so nothing to worry about. It did prompt my midwife to stop calling the baby "she" and use "he" instead though.









And as for your incision site - It may just be the scar tissue stretching. I have some small incision scars from ovarian surgery that were outrageously painful. That same hot burning/tearing sensation. I used arnica and tried to be gentle with myself when it was hurting. It eventually went away around 37 weeks. I imagine that it would be especially compounded with a larger c/s scar.


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My baby's heartrate has been between 140 and 150 consistently until this week. Yesterday it was 134, even though the baby was moving quite a bit. I think it's normal.. my care providers aren't concerned.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

No worries! These are normal heart rate patterns. As babies gestate their central nervous systems mature, and their heart rates naturally lower somewhat. Most babies' heart rates gradually slow until birth. As long as it remains within the normal range there's no concern.


----------

